# Making DVC reservations 11 months out, necessary?



## Denise L (Dec 26, 2007)

So I am making reservations for Thanksgiving 2008, calling day by day.  The CMs are very nice and there has been no problem getting through on the phone lines.  However, I am really getting tired of setting my alarm for 6am CA time and dragging myself out of bed with the phone while the rest of the household is peacefully asleep :zzz: .  Even though the phone call probably takes less than 5 minutes, I can't go back to sleep.

Do those of you experienced with making DVC reservations think that it is necessary to call day by day at 11 months out? My home resort is BCV and we will always want to book a 2 bedroom lockoff.  I will finish off this reservation in two more days, but for the coming years, will calling day by day be necessary?  Do the holiday weeks book up at 11 months out?

Comparing this process to Starwood, it's a more pleasant experience on the phone with MS, but waking up on multiple mornings (4) is painful. Thank goodness for the days that MS is closed (Sunday, Christmas Day)!


----------



## littlestar (Dec 26, 2007)

For Beach Club or Wilderness Lodge, I would definitely do it day by day to be safe. Since those are the smallest DVC's on WDW property, better safe than sorry (or on the waitlist - )

I managed to get 2 nights in a BCV studio last week for my niece for Christmas Day and the day after, but I'm pretty sure someone must have cancelled last moment. Since I only asked for 2 nights, I got it. Probably most of the waitlists were for at least 5 nights or higher.


----------



## Denise L (Dec 27, 2007)

littlestar said:


> For Beach Club or Wilderness Lodge, I would definitely do it day by day to be safe. Since those are the smallest DVC's on WDW property, better safe than sorry (or on the waitlist - ).



Yes, you are right. Better safe and sleepy :zzz: than sorry. I wonder how many other BCV owners are calling day by day like me?  For 2006, we had to split resorts and repacking was a bit of work. Still, it was nice to stay at VWL and BCV that year.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Denise L (Dec 28, 2007)

Just finished my day by day reservation this morning. The CM laughed because it was 6am CA time when I called. She said that the dedicated 2 bedrooms with 2 queen beds are the ones that go the fastest. She said that there was plenty of availability of 2 bedroom lockoffs and that I could have just called today for all six nights.  She said all of the 2 bedroom queens were gone.


----------



## arlene22 (Dec 28, 2007)

Denise L said:


> Just finished my day by day reservation this morning. The CM laughed because it was 6am CA time when I called. She said that the dedicated 2 bedrooms with 2 queen beds are the ones that go the fastest. She said that there was plenty of availability of 2 bedroom lockoffs and that I could have just called today for all six nights.  She said all of the 2 bedroom queens were gone.



So there you have it. What you lost in sleep, you gained in saved points! Now you can sleep in!:zzz:


----------



## Denise L (Dec 28, 2007)

Sleeping in will be great  . I used 237 pts, but I don't think I saved any by booking day by day  ?  It nice to have that part of the trip taken care of...now on to airfare....


----------



## arlene22 (Dec 29, 2007)

Oops. Sorry. I thought you were able to book the dedicated 2 BR and saved points that way. I just reread your original post and saw that you actually wanted to reserve the lockoff. Well, at least now you know for next time!


----------



## benjaminb13 (Dec 29, 2007)

Denise L said:


> Just finished my day by day reservation this morning. The CM laughed because it was 6am CA time when I called. She said that the dedicated 2 bedrooms with 2 queen beds are the ones that go the fastest. She said that there was plenty of availability of 2 bedroom lockoffs and that I could have just called today for all six nights.  She said all of the 2 bedroom queens were gone.



Im glad you got the reservation-I dont get it Denise- 
I guess im used to making reservations online with HGVC and Hyaatt - no problem- as you know Iam thinking of purchasing aKV in the future- 
how many times does a person need to call to get a reservation in DVC?
Why can these be done online?


----------



## Dean (Dec 29, 2007)

benjaminb13 said:


> Im glad you got the reservation-I dont get it Denise-
> I guess im used to making reservations online with HGVC and Hyaatt - no problem- as you know Iam thinking of purchasing aKV in the future-
> how many times does a person need to call to get a reservation in DVC?
> Why can these be done online?


DVC does not currently have an online reservation system.  While there are many times you'd be fine calling at the end for the entire reservation, no reason to take the chance if you want something specific.  Some options and some times of year require you call day by day to be successful and it's up to you to decide if you want to take the chance on waiting.


----------



## Denise L (Dec 29, 2007)

benjaminb13 said:


> Im glad you got the reservation-I dont get it Denise-
> I guess im used to making reservations online with HGVC and Hyaatt - no problem- as you know Iam thinking of purchasing aKV in the future-
> how many times does a person need to call to get a reservation in DVC?
> Why can these be done online?



As Dean says, there is currently not an online reservation system for DVC. The cast members (CMs) are so nice and knowledgable, it is really easy to call and make reservations.  I was looking for the beginning of Thanksgiving week, at my home resort, BCV. I probably could have called 11 months out to the day of check-out (so on 12/28), but I called on 12/24 for 2 nights, 12/26 for 2 more nights, 12/27 for 1 more night, and 12/28 for the final night. So four calls for 6 nights. 

If someone is planning to book Christmas week 2008 at 11 months out, the recommendation is to call day by day. So let's say you wanted December 20-December 27, for day by day you would call on January 21-26 (6 calls) for the 6 nights, and then on January 28 for the last night. 7 calls. Member Services (MS) closes on Sundays, and if they happen to close on MLK day (January 21), you would get a reprieve that day and call on January 22 for those first 2 nights (6 calls total).  

I am glad that I only had to make 4 calls at 6am, though I probably could have done it all in 1 call.


----------



## abcmanzer (Jan 12, 2008)

I called about 2 days after the check-out date of my upcoming pre-Thanksgiving reservation at Boardwalk DVC.  Sorry to say, they had all the days I wanted in a standard studio except the last day, and I don't have enough points to borrow to reserve a preferred view room.  I am now on the wiatlist.   

I don't like calling day-to-day.  It's an inconvenience to me and I feel like it wastes the time of the CM.   

Why not let us reserve all days from the date of check-in, like Starwood?!


----------



## Amy (Jan 12, 2008)

abcmanzer said:


> I called about 2 days after the check-out date of my upcoming pre-Thanksgiving reservation at Boardwalk DVC.  Sorry to say, they had all the days I wanted in a standard studio except the last day, and I don't have enough points to borrow to reserve a preferred view room.  I am now on the wiatlist.
> 
> I don't like calling day-to-day.  It's an inconvenience to me and I feel like it wastes the time of the CM.
> 
> Why not let us reserve all days from the date of check-in, like Starwood?!



Except once when I was put on the waitlist for a holiday weekend within three months of check-in, I've always gotten off my requested waitlists for home resorts if I got on the list some time before the 7 months period when everyone could get on the waitlist.   This includes days around Xmas.  I've never bothered calling day by day, but then again, I haven't needed to secure firm dates way in advance for FF ticket purposes either, so waiting hasn't been a big deal.  Maybe I've just been lucky, but I really like the DVC waitlist system; I think it is very efficient.


----------



## Amy (Jan 12, 2008)

Denise L said:


> Thank goodness for the days that MS is closed (Sunday, Christmas Day)!




So you may not be a fan of the new MS hours -- with Sundays open, huh?


----------



## Dean (Jan 12, 2008)

abcmanzer said:


> I don't like calling day-to-day.  It's an inconvenience to me and I feel like it wastes the time of the CM.
> 
> Why not let us reserve all days from the date of check-in, like Starwood?!


Day by day is the way to maximize your changes, your choice if you choose not to do so.  Given the way the system is set up I don't think they could allow booking of an entire trip at one without a vote of the actual membership.  Even then it'd likely require a minimum stay to implement.  The flexibility of the system has some drawbacks.


----------



## Denise L (Jan 12, 2008)

Amy said:


> So you may not be a fan of the new MS hours -- with Sundays open, huh?



Are they open on Sundays now  ?  I wasn't aware of that change.

At least they close on holidays!


----------



## Amy (Jan 12, 2008)

Denise L said:


> Are they open on Sundays now  ?  I wasn't aware of that change.
> 
> At least they close on holidays!



New 7 days a week starts February something -- I can't remember the exact date.


----------



## Denise L (Jan 12, 2008)

Amy said:


> New 7 days a week starts February something -- I can't remember the exact date.



Thanks for this info, though I was happy to have that day off from calling. Oh well!


----------



## benjaminb13 (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi denise - I still dont quite understand- the day by day reservations are making me rethink dVC- I think its very unfair  that  you as an owner has to get up at  dawn day after day after investing  your mone---or you  dont get the reservation in your home resort BCV.

What would be the result if you tried to reserve in Wilderness lodge or aKV-?
Do you think youd even be able to book a  reservation?


----------



## Dean (Jan 13, 2008)

benjaminb13 said:


> Hi denise - I still dont quite understand- the day by day reservations are making me rethink dVC- I think its very unfair  that  you as an owner has to get up at  dawn day after day after investing  your mone---or you  dont get the reservation in your home resort BCV.
> 
> What would be the result if you tried to reserve in Wilderness lodge or aKV-?
> Do you think youd even be able to book a  reservation?


There are many things you can get if you wait and call at one time 11 months out, often even at 7 months out.  But there are certain times of the year and certain room types that you must call day by day at exactly opening time to have a good chance of success.  For AKV these will likely include December, March and mid summer and anytime for concierge, 3 BR GV or value rooms.  The reality is if you don't others will and thus you'll be behind.  It is the way the system is set up so if you can't or won't call day by day and fell you have a high demand request, now it the right to to make the decision.

All the same is true, even more so for many options, when trying to reserve a non home resort room at 7 months out.


----------



## tomandrobin (Jan 13, 2008)

We have quickly learned to book day-by-day for our NYE trips. 

Same thing with booking the AKV conceirge level. We booked a two bedroom for an upcoming trip. Since there are only 5 two bedrooms available, we did not want to take any chances. Also, as more and more AKV owners are added it will become even more difficult to make a conceirge level reservation.


----------



## Denise L (Jan 13, 2008)

benjaminb13 said:


> Hi denise - I still dont quite understand- the day by day reservations are making me rethink dVC- I think its very unfair  that  you as an owner has to get up at  dawn day after day after investing  your mone---or you  dont get the reservation in your home resort BCV.
> 
> What would be the result if you tried to reserve in Wilderness lodge or aKV-?
> Do you think youd even be able to book a  reservation?



I think that most owners don't necessarily have to get up day after day to get a reservation. But, if you are looking for exact dates during a high demand time of year, and a specific size unit, then it is probably in your best interest to call day by day.  If I was flexible and could go at any time, I would just call at the end of the week and take my chances.  But you know how a lot of us TUGers are...we are often precise planners and are trying to coordinate school schedules and frequent flier flights.  The only way to almost guarantee exactly what you want is to call day by day.  

There was someone on the disboards who posted recently that he called two days after his check-out day for a Boardwalk (BWV) standard view and is on the waitlist for his last night.  So now he is a bit frustrated.  In all likelihood, his waitlist will clear, but now he has to think about it. I'd rather get up at 6am every day than have that uncertainty hanging around for a few months.

When we purchased our points (1/06) and were finally able to use our points (it took quite a long time), I was in a panic because it was 3/28/06 and I was looking for Thanksgiving 2006, slightly less than 8 months out. Beach Club Villas (BCV)had 4 out of 6 nights available, so I waitlisted 2 nights. Then at 7 months out exactly, I had to book something that was available, so I booked Saratoga Springs (SSR) and waitlisted both BWV and VWL.  It wasn't until maybe 45 days out that 1 night cleared at BCV, but not 2. But there were 2 nights at VWL, so we decided we'd rather have to move for 2 nights than for 1 night in case the other BCV night didn't come through.  Would the BCV night have come through? Who knows, but we wanted to visit VWL anyhow, so it worked out fine. Splitting the stay was a good experience in the end.

Now that I can plan 11 months out with my points, no way am I interested in wondering if a waitlist might clear. So I will probably always call day by day, even though it is inconvenient.

Many people try and switch resorts at 7 months out. They will book their home resort and then switch. I think many of them are successful for off-peak times, though I only know this through reading the disboards daily.  I think holiday and high demand times will be really difficult.  When Hawaii opens up, it could be different, who knows.

I think that if we want to stay at the Grand Californian Villas during the summer, we will need that 11-month window, so we will probably have to buy some points there or else do a private exchange with someone who owns there and wants my home resort advantage.

Member Services cast members are very nice and helpful and I didn't run into any wait times at all  . With Starwood, it might take 24 minutes to complete a reservation, which is totally ridiculous. Hyatt surpasses all the ones I own so far (though I have yet to stay at Hyatt), and my sister says that HGVC is easy to book.  Since you own those two already, that's probably why DVC seems a bit awkward.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Jan 13, 2008)

I call day by day because I've only stayed at BCV and want the decicated 2 bedroom unit in the summer or I've stayed at WVL during Christmas Holidays.  I called 7 months out at WVL since I'm not an owner there and I called day by day and I got all my room requests.  This was for Dec 26 through Jan 2.  The CM was telling me if I didn't call day by day I wouldn't have gotten all my rooms.  The rep can tell you what the availability looks like so you can know your chances.  

Next time we go it will be over July 4th holiday.  I'm not sure where we are gonna stay but I usually call 11 months out and book our home resort. Then, if we decide to stay at a different resort I call 7 months out.  So, I have to call twice waking up at 6 am everyday.  Then, you got to do the same thing for dining reservations but at least you only have to wake up once.  

I agree it is a pain but worth it.   I like the flexibility of DVC and reserving day by day.  Checking in on the day you want.  I like that I'm not forced to take a 7 night vacation.  I can stay and book as many nights as I need.


----------



## benjaminb13 (Jan 15, 2008)

Denise L said:


> I think that most owners don't necessarily have to get up day after day to get a reservation. But, if you are looking for exact dates during a high demand time of year, and a specific size unit, then it is probably in your best interest to call day by day.  If I was flexible and could go at any time, I would just call at the end of the week and take my chances.  But you know how a lot of us TUGers are...we are often precise planners and are trying to coordinate school schedules and frequent flier flights.  The only way to almost guarantee exactly what you want is to call day by day.
> 
> There was someone on the disboards who posted recently that he called two days after his check-out day for a Boardwalk (BWV) standard view and is on the waitlist for his last night.  So now he is a bit frustrated.  In all likelihood, his waitlist will clear, but now he has to think about it. I'd rather get up at 6am every day than have that uncertainty hanging around for a few months.
> 
> ...



You are right  denise-  since  I own at HGVC and HYatt- I must be spoiled- Your sister is also right, HGVC is flexible- too bad they dont have enough true HGVC resorts- Hyatt is great-  It just doesnt make sense, upu would think by now, making  dVC and starwood would at least know better and make their reservation system more user friendly.

one question- at 7 months out what are the  chances of booking a reservation at aKV or VWL? As you know - for us who have chilren at school we can only go during peak seasons/ holidays-


----------



## tomandrobin (Jan 15, 2008)

benjaminb13 said:


> one question- at 7 months out what are the  chances of booking a reservation at aKV or VWL? As you know - for us who have chilren at school we can only go during peak seasons/ holidays-



Once the Kidani Village (phase 2) opens, trading into AKV at 7 months should not be a problem. The only exception would be Concierge Level. AKV is going to big resort once complete. 

VWL is iffy, it all depends on the time of year you are trying to reserve a room. VWL is the second smallest resort, soon to be third.


----------



## Denise L (Jan 15, 2008)

benjaminb13 said:


> one question- at 7 months out what are the  chances of booking a reservation at aKV or VWL? As you know - for us who have chilren at school we can only go during peak seasons/ holidays-



Well, I did try this in 2005 and was on the waitlist for VWL for Thanksgiving, and the waitlist cleared 45 days out for Wednesday & Thursday of Turkey week.  

So I think the chances at VWL are okay, but you won't book it at 7 months out for a major holiday. You'd have to waitlist, probably.  I think Christmas will be harder than Thanksgiving.

I don't know much about AKV but if it is going to be a large resort, there shouldn't be any problem booking. 

But try and buy points where you want to go. A lot of DVCers buy points at more than one resort, so you might consider that.  Otherwise, pick the resort that you will be happy with in case the 7 month window is full at the other places.  And Disney used to call you when the waitlist cleared, to check and see if you still wanted to switch. Now waitlists are filled automatically, so it will be automatically confirmed.


----------

